# Having problems flashing cm7dx



## mrc00lbreeze (Jul 30, 2011)

Trying to use team blackhats all in one flash of cm7 over liberty rom. followed instructions then get an abort install. It tells me E:failed to verify whole file-signature, E:signature verification failed. Any ideas? Help please. Looking for a shorter way than sbfing back to .340


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds like the file might be corrupted. Try redownloading it.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you have the tbh application? Download the 11th file down, full 2.3.340 sbf. Once you do that, flash that file (it will be called Dx_Monster), then root with Z4Root, install Droid2 bootstrap, then flash the latest nightly from here:
download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=cdma_shadow

Back up your Apps, Wipe data/factory reset before you start


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

mrc00lbreeze said:


> Trying to use team blackhats all in one flash of cm7 over liberty rom. followed instructions then get an abort install. It tells me E:failed to verify whole file-signature, E:signature verification failed. Any ideas? Help please. Looking for a shorter way than sbfing back to .340


are you using the droid 2 bootstrapper to get into recovery? if so, might be a bad download. i would check the md5 or redownload. if you've already done that, then toggle the signature verification in recovery and try flashing again


----------

